# Cell phone booster



## parttimetechie (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen online the ability to make cell phone boosters, but all of the videos see to use the old style external antenna jack. AFAIK newer phones like mine, Samsung A437 do not have that kind of jack and do not even have an external antenna. Anyone have any videos or suggestions on how to boost the signal?

Thanks


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I saw this thingy on TV advertisement i forgot the name ,it's a little clear sticker with specialized metallic inserts that you would place on the back side of your battery and that's it ''presto''!!!

better than making you phone look like it came from the early 90s 

good luck don't waste all the aluminum foil


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Can not speak for the validity of this guys study but it appears they are a gimmick and waste of money. If you look down there is a chart that shows results

http://www.andybrain.com/extras/cellphone-antenna-booster-sticker-review-and-test.htm#intro

If you want something that works you will need to spend some cash. You can google antenna cell phone boosters to see what is out there. All depends upon what your needs are and your budget.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know if it works or not but who cares It's all about the service not the phone ,i buy 10 dollar track phones from 711 and they still work when im downtown surrounded by buildings.

You cant say it works or doesn't work because it's a fact that some people have the best phones and a service with very few cell towers and they don't get it? 

Cell phones aren't designed to get good reception because the power of the towers take care of most of this. Right when you don't get good reception i bet someone with the same phone in the same spot but with better service will get it ,well as long as your not under a tunnel or something.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

wife's sister had a problem with her reception when she was at home - [had gotten rid of her land-line] - so verizon installed a booster on her roof for her - problem solved

for mobile use, as already mentioned - ALL areas are NOT always served - used to spend a lot of time traveling in my business - think at one time i had like almost a dozen different carriers and their phones - but i DID find spots that i couldn't even get one to work!!! 

ps:
speaking of tunnels - my lg with verizon - i could talk ALL the way through the harbor tunel on 1-95 in baltimore, md - only dropped to 3 bars


----------

